# Protecting your mini



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

With all of the new very low-cost minis that have come out (Smash, HPI's new 1/18th monster truck, Helion Animus, the very affordable Hobby King minis, Turnigy, Exceed) recently and the easy availability of good used minis (Pro Pulse, plenty of older Duratrax, Associated, Losis)...is it time for tracks to look at bringing back minis? Many models are less than $100.

The big problem, IMO, is that the exposed front ends/tires of the buggies and trucks has always meant that it only takes a couple of solid whacks to the front end to bend or break something and put you out of the race.

Would a good solution to protecting the minis be going to oversized bodies (like the McAllister 1/12/Losi MLM bomber/street stock or LM bodies) and using lots of foam padding to protect the fagile front ends?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

For the Mini-T, BRP makes a front brace..... it works great!


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion Micro...

But I'm concerned about a larger issue. (And clarification, I'm thinking about a divison for carpet oval -- the trucks/buggies are fine as is for off-road since wall hits are far less common and tend to be at lower speeds).

Most of the micros -- RC18, Losi, etc. -- have exposed front tires (whether truck or buggy) and when they used to be raced at my local club track, it normally only took one good hit to the wall to loosen up the dogbones or suspension arms, hub carriers, break a wheel, etc. -- at least that has been what I've seen in person. 

So a good low-cost entry-level division ends up becoming one where you break and drop out almost every race (not to mention cost of new parts). Frustrating for newbies to say the least.

Most of the new 18th scale buggies and trucks have the same issue -- exposed front parts that break easily if you smack the wall.

I noticed the foam bumper did a good job of protecting my RC18 LM, so I was wondering if using oversized LM or Street Stock bodies with a bunch of foam padding and maybe some kind of custom brace would be a good way to beef up these cars enough so that they are much more durable.

I would really like to get a "contact" Banger-style (UK format) division going, but you need cars that can take a lot of hits to keep the costs down. The under $100 pricetag for the newer 18th scales is very tempting, as compared to $200+ for Slashes. Plus, the smaller cars can be run in a much smaller area, which is a big plus.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

great points - because of the issues you outlined our track has decided to use the BRP 1/18th car as our entry class. The car is very durable, and its low cost make it a very nice entry level option.


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

No doubt about it, the BRP is a great, very durable car...but you are looking at spending at least $150 to get up and running. (Plus, you can't use the premade 6-cell Nimh packs because of the small chassis. Too bad there wasn't a 1/16th scale BRP that matched the size of the RC18s, Losis, etc. so you could use 6-cell packs and the larger tires that the Losi, RC18, and everyone else uses.)

Just noticing how many sub-$100 RTR cars there are, I was wondering if there was any way to toughen them up.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yep - we ended up going with small LiPo packs ($5-$7), brushless motors (3100Kv $15), and inexpensive electronics. Our track has a "ready to race" BRP for $200.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

I have Two Race ready MLM from Losi...Has The BRP Brace on Both...
Plus we Put Plastic pipe plugs in the rims so if u smack the wall the tires dont grab...Works nice,,,
I have seen my son get Plowed an stuff an the BRP brace saved him every time Been running the same bulk heads for 2 seasons.
Another way to get the kiddies into oval carpet is Stick with the Brushed motors..Then if they get bettr at driving then move them up to a brushless kids class.
:thumbsup:


----------

